# Amt of EO per pound of oil



## wyndham (Jun 4, 2020)

I have been using FO's since I started soapmaking about 5 months ago. I have a pottery shop that I have started selling both CP and some M&P. I have noticed some customers want only EO/natural and no FO. I use about 0.75/oz lb cp but I'm wondering what % of EO folks use for CP.  How do folks est acceptable cost  range per bar to keep cost per in a salable range per bar.
I sell a 4 oz bar for $6 so I don't want to price my self out of the main stream buyers
BTW I used to be on this forum but had to re-register because of email change


----------



## Arimara (Jun 4, 2020)

wyndham said:


> I have been using FO's since I started soapmaking about 5 months ago. I have a pottery shop that I have started selling both CP and some M&P. I have noticed some customers want only EO/natural and no FO. I use about 0.75/oz lb cp but I'm wondering what % of EO folks use for CP.  How do folks est acceptable cost  range per bar to keep cost per in a salable range per bar.
> I sell a 4 oz bar for $6 so I don't want to price my self out of the main stream buyers
> BTW I used to be on this forum but had to re-register because of email change


EOs are generally more expensive than EOs so to keep you from losing money, you would have to explain to customers that there may be an increase in prices to keep you from loosing money on those soaps. You would also have to add more of some EOs to your soap than you normally would your FOs. For the most accurate usage rates for EOs, you should really be looking at the information your suppliers provide for skin safe EOs


----------



## AliOop (Jun 4, 2020)

I like EOCalc.com to work out skin-safe percentages for my blends. Also, I buy my EOs from soap suppliers, not from Amazon, Young Living, DoTerra, or the like. The prices are often less than half, and the quality is just as good.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 4, 2020)

The default amount of 0.5 oz. PPO (Per Pound Oils) on SoapCalc.net is common for most EOs.
I use _*MMS Fragrance Calc*_ for most fragrances, EOs or FOs.
I buy EOs from *Sun Pure Botanicals* on Ebay to get the best quality/price.

FWIW - Since EOs are notorious for fading in 4-6 months, I've switched to using *WSP's EO/FO Blends.* The two I've tried so far are Bladderwrack (only available in bulk) and Pink. Both superior long-lasting scents of anything I've used before. Bladderwrack is awesome. 2-years old and still strong. The Pink is holding up well and the scent dominates the cure room. It's about 6 months' old.

For more info, EO Safety Reference Chart PDF attached.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 4, 2020)

You also don't have to offer tons of choices for the EO soaps. Stick to the ones that are lower in cost, or are strong enough that a little goes a long way (patchouli for example).


----------



## wyndham (Jun 5, 2020)

I have looked at several eo's cost at about $48/16 oz which  at .5% on a 2lb batch is 1oz or about $3/10 bar batch or.30/bar. Is this a reasonable eo cost or too low. My oils and lye cost is around $1/bar with moderate bulk buying.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 5, 2020)

wyndham said:


> I have looked at several eo's cost at about $48/16 oz which  at .5% on a 2lb batch is 1oz or about $3/10 bar batch or.30/bar. Is this a reasonable eo cost or too low. My oils and lye cost is around $1/bar with moderate bulk buying.


The prices vary depending on which EO you are considering. I recommend checking between a couple of different soap suppliers.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 5, 2020)

wyndham said:


> I have looked at several eo's cost at about $48/16 oz which  at .5% on a 2lb batch is 1oz or about $3/10 bar batch or.30/bar. Is this a reasonable eo cost or too low. My oils and lye cost is around $1/bar with moderate bulk buying.


If using essential oils, they will always add a considerable cost to your base formula. What I like about Sun Pure you can order as little or as much as you want. For blends, I might only need an oz of pricey German Camomile, 2 oz of 5 other EOs but 7 oz. of Lavender. That way I don't have to buy (and store) 16 oz of each. To give you an idea of cost, here's an order from *Sun Pure Botanicals:*
NOTE: Share of shipping from NM to CO is added to each item.

Lavender EO    16 oz. @ $29.99    +$3.20 -- 33.20 -- $2.08 / oz.
Orange X 5    16 oz. @ $22.94    +$3.20 -- 26.20 -- $1.64 / oz.
Bergamot EO     8 oz. @ 19.69    +$1.60 -- 21.30 -- $2.65 / oz.
TOTAL    49.68         
Shipping: USPS    $7.99         
TOTAL     $80.61


----------



## wyndham (Jun 5, 2020)

thanks, I'll look them up


----------

